# Urdu, Hindi, Punjabi: don't judge me



## marrish

Hi,

My TV is on and I heard a phrase spoken by some character: ''Hey, don't judge me!" It caught my attention and I have tried to translate it into any of the target languages, but I couldn't do justice to it as yet, so I thought it can be a good thread for the forum!

How would you say it in Urdu, Hindi or Punjabi? 

I suppose it doesn't have to do anything with ''_jaj, faisalah or nirNRay_''.

Hoping the issue proves interesting to all of you, I'm starting this thread. I hope you give me the chance to thank you for your contributions!


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> My TV is on and I heard a phrase spoken by some character: ''Hey, don't judge me!" It caught my attention and I have tried to translate it into any of the target languages, but I couldn't do justice to it as yet, so I thought it can be a good thread for the forum!
> 
> How would you say it in Urdu, Hindi or Punjabi?
> 
> I suppose it doesn't have to do anything with ''_jaj, faisalah or nirNRay_''.
> 
> Hoping the issue proves interesting to all of you, I'm starting this thread. I hope you give me the chance to thank you for your contributions!




Literaly, judge in Hindi is _nyaay karnaa_, but in this sense it probably doesn't fit.
A second phrase that came to mind was "_nuqs nikaalnaa_" which doesn't seem to quite fit because you are not admiting its a fault really.


"Don't judge me" seems to mean "_mujhe buraa mat samjho_!"


----------



## marrish

I like your suggestions, also those that wouldn't work. I hadn't thought of _nyaay karnaa_.


----------



## greatbear

Literally, it would be "meraa aaNkalan mat karo", but no one would use it colloquially: the concept itself of asking others to not to judge is western, so the only colloquial construction in Hindi would be the English phrase itself.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish SaaHib, it might be easier for people to come up with possible answers if your sentence is put something like this.

Don't judge a book by its cover!

Don't judge her by her past! She is a reformed character now.

Don't judge a person by his faith but by his deeds.


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> A second phrase that came to mind was "_nuqs nikaalnaa_"


Just for clarification, the correct pronunciation of نقص is naqs.



			
				marrish said:
			
		

> How would you say it in Urdu, Hindi or Punjabi?


 Could the following work:
میرے متعلق (بلاوجہ) رائے قائم نہ کرو - mere muta'aliq (bilaa-wajh) raa'e qaa'im nah kareN
مجھ پر تفرّس نہ کریں / (اپنا) تفرّس نہ آزمائیں - mujh par tafarrus nah kareN / (apnaa) tafarrus nah aazmaa'eN


----------



## tonyspeed

Alfaaz said:


> Just for clarification, the correct pronunciation of نقص is naqs.



In Urdu, but not in Hindi. In Hindi, nuqs/nuks is fine.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> I like your suggestions, also those that wouldn't work. I hadn't thought of _nyaay karnaa_.



If you would like another verb suggestion, there is also thaharaanaa that can carry a meaning like judge.


----------



## Chhaatr

"Mujhe parkheN mat" can be one of the options in Hindi.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Just for clarification, the correct pronunciation of نقص is naqs.
> Could the following work:
> میرے متعلق (بلاوجہ) رائے قائم نہ کرو - mere muta'aliq (bilaa-wajh) raa'e qaa'im nah kareN
> مجھ پر تفرّس نہ کریں / (اپنا) تفرّس نہ آزمائیں - mujh par tafarrus nah kareN / (apnaa) tafarrus nah aazmaa'eN


I don't know about the second option but the first one certainly seems to fit the bill very closely. Perhaps bilaa-vajh can be taken out. If someone is making a judgement, the implication is that judgement is flawed because the person has n't taken everything into account.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> I don't know about the second option...


...تفرّس: کسی ظاہری نظر سے کسی چیز کے باطن کا حال معلوم کرنا / Tafarrus


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> ...تفرّس: کسی ظاہری نظر سے کسی چیز کے باطن کا حال معلوم کرنا / Tafarrus


Thank you, Alfaaz SaaHib. I would still go for the first option because it would be understood by all.

*mere muta3alliq (be-bunyaad) raa'e mat qaa'im karo.

*Don't judge a book by its cover!

*kitaab ke sar-i-varaq ko dekh kar us par raa'e mat qaa'im karo (?)

*


----------



## insouciantguru

greatbear said:


> Literally, it would be "meraa aaNkalan mat karo", but no one would use it colloquially: the concept itself of asking others to not to judge is western, so the only colloquial construction in Hindi would be the English phrase itself.



I agree, it is a western concept. 

Translating “don’t judge me” literally into Hindi might not carry the same purport that it does in English, unless the Hindi speaker is familiar with English.

It might be better to translate it into: Don’t judge my character.

How about: "_mere charitra par nirnay mat lo"_


----------



## marrish

I've been looking for different translations of the Bible (Matthew 7:1): "*Judge not, that ye be not judged*."

So far I've been able to access several Urdu translations:

_1) 3aib nah lagaa'o kih tum par 3aib nah lagaayaa jaawe_ (1800's)
_2) 3aib-jo'ii nah karo kih tumhaarii bhii 3aib-jo'ii nah kii jaa'e_
_3) 3aib-jo'ii nah karo taa kih tumhaarii bhii 3aib-jo'ii nah ho
4) duusroN ke muta3alliq faisalah nah do, tab xudaa tumhaare Haqq meN bhii faisalah nah de gaa.
_
I think it is a good way to take this thread further as it sheds a new light on the subject. Unfortunately I don't know whether the translations are fine compared with the original text; I would also be interested in other translations in Urdu and Hindi.


----------



## Qureshpor

In one of my bibles, "ilzaam mat lagaa'o taa kih tum par ilzaam nah lagaayaa jaave".


----------



## Waqar Qazi

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> My TV is on and I heard a phrase spoken by some character: ''Hey, don't judge me!" It caught my attention and I have tried to translate it into any of the target languages, but I couldn't do justice to it as yet, so I thought it can be a good thread for the forum!
> 
> How would you say it in Urdu, Hindi or Punjabi?
> 
> I suppose it doesn't have to do anything with ''_jaj, faisalah or nirNRay_''.
> 
> Hoping the issue proves interesting to all of you, I'm starting this thread. I hope you give me the chance to thank you for your contributions!


The closest you can come up with is Qias (Muj par Qias Na karo). Tafarrus is a new word for me to learn and a good one too.


----------



## Sheikh_14

"a'ib naa Theharaao/lagaao" is also quite good since it suggests your wrongfully labelling someone as something they are not.Welcome to the forum paxair! However, what do you mean exactly by qiyaas naa karo, don't theorise on me? Perhaps don't make suppositions with regards to me. If indeed kisii par qiyaas karnaa is commonly used than yes that is a good option.


----------

